# Anyone used Gene-TROPIN (not Genotropin)



## hoquen (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi guys

I have come across a growth hormone called Gene-TROPIN made by Gene-Sci which I personally have never heard of. THe caps on the 10iu HGH bottles are orange. Has anyone tried this stuff? Or can anyone tell me if this product is well known...Or is some dude trying to sell me FAKE stuff!? Please help!

Thanks,

Noor


----------

